# Levi's Gran Fondo Medio Ticket



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Selling it with the transfer for $130 ($115 + $25 transfer fee)


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

*FYI- on transfer fees*



180 said:


> Selling it with the transfer for $130 ($115 + $25 transfer fee)


Just an FYI- on transfer fees ( from the Levi Gran Fondo site)

•The fee for transfers is $25 from July 1 – Sept 3rd;
•increasing to $50 on September 4th, and
•increasing to $75 on the 18th.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to adjust accordingly I spose. Not sure why they have to keep jacking things up...it's expensive already.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

SOLD (few.)


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, $25 for a few administrative keystrokes is already a stiff fee considering the already pricey entry fee in (their) pocket. 

Good luck with the sale/transfer.


----------

